# Concerned



## Farmerlou1 (Dec 9, 2017)

I raise Hereford angus cross and they eat Timothy and alfalfa hay and grain in the winter and grain and pastured Timothy and alfalfa in the summer and have constant water supply and salt and mineral blocks they have been wormed and treated and I still can not keep weight on them.. I mean they are not starved they eat plenty but they seem very thin for beef cattle. It takes so long to finish them out they are tough meat. they never had any contact with any other cattle other than ones born and raised here. So I’m not sure what the issue is. Any body able to help? Or know what the problem is? Is it possible I am doing something wrong?


----------



## jrdpsy (Jul 4, 2019)

Not many people on here, eh!


----------



## jbardellini (Jan 29, 2015)

Unfortunately the spammers got through the doors and ruined or are trying to a great forum


----------



## abigailharkey (Aug 6, 2019)

Farmerlou1 said:


> I raise Hereford angus cross and they eat Timothy and alfalfa hay and grain in the winter and grain and pastured Timothy and alfalfa in the summer and have constant water supply and salt and mineral blocks they have been wormed and treated and I still can not keep weight on them.. I mean they are not starved they eat plenty but they seem very thin for beef cattle. It takes so long to finish them out they are tough meat. they never had any contact with any other cattle other than ones born and raised here. So I’m not sure what the issue is. Any body able to help? Or know what the problem is? Is it possible I am doing something wrong?


New member here, but lifelong cattle enthusiast and hopeful operation taker-over! I've had this issue with some of my split herds. Make sure they've got appropriate minerals, check for any toxic plants in the fields as well. Best bet is to work with a vet to pull analysis, and run tests on your soil. Good hay is great but good grass is better. If all else fails, sometimes we just get bad batches and need to swap out the broodies. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## Bright Raven (Jan 18, 2020)

Farmerlou1 said:


> I raise Hereford angus cross and they eat Timothy and alfalfa hay and grain in the winter and grain and pastured Timothy and alfalfa in the summer and have constant water supply and salt and mineral blocks they have been wormed and treated and I still can not keep weight on them.. I mean they are not starved they eat plenty but they seem very thin for beef cattle. It takes so long to finish them out they are tough meat. they never had any contact with any other cattle other than ones born and raised here. So I’m not sure what the issue is. Any body able to help? Or know what the problem is? Is it possible I am doing something wrong?


Could you post a picture or provide a description of their body condition? There is a body condition scoring system that ranks their body condition on a scale of 1 to 9. 1 being emaciated and 9 being obese. The ideal condition is around 6. I have the opposite circumstances from you. My cattle are over conditioned. The other factor is "stocking rate". The number of cattle per unit of pasture. Are your cattle over stocked? Lastly, it could be a pathogen or parasite. What s your vaccination and parasite control regimen.


----------

